# Moeris Suisse Grands Prix Pocket Watch



## Dom

Cross Posted from Vintage:

I am here looking for some more information about my Moeris Pocket Watch.

The watch has been in my family since, I'm told, the occupation of France in the second world war. The story goes that my Great Uncle's father found the watch in the street in 1940s Burgundy. This is about as much I know about it.

Below are some pictures, if there are any which require clarification or a more detailed image please let me know.

The face:










The back:










Inside the back cover:



















Mechanism:










Back cover (behind mechanism):










There is a serial number: 2338784

So now you have seen the watch, I have some questions.

How credible is the story which I have been told? Could the dates stack up and could this have potentially been a German soldier's pocket watch?

If the story does not stack up, when would it have been made?

There are, if you look very closely, lots of tiny numbers and letters which have been scratched into the back panels of the inside of the watch. What could this mean?

How much would you expect this to be worth?

Looking forward to hearing responses. This has been a piece that has fascinated me all my life and it would be really great to get some more of the story!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Hi, Dom...I can't really say a lot about it apart from the fact that it appears to have a nickel case...(I can't see any hallmarks), and as the centre, third, fourth and escape wheels aren't jewelled, I would say that it is a 7 jewel movement (4 on the balance, a roller jewel and two pallet jewels). It has a 24 hour dial, but the damage at 5 is unfortunate. The marks scratched into the case were usually put there by a watchmaker when the watch was serviced...usually initials and a date. Pawnbrokers also used to put marks on the case.

I'm sure someone else will be along to add more info shortly.


----------



## Dom

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hi, Dom...I can't really say a lot about it apart from the fact that it appears to have a nickel case...(I can't see any hallmarks), and as the centre, third, fourth and escape wheels aren't jewelled, I would say that it is a 7 jewel movement (4 on the balance, a roller jewel and two pallet jewels). It has a 24 hour dial, but the damage at 5 is unfortunate. The marks scratched into the case were usually put there by a watchmaker when the watch was serviced...usually initials and a date. Pawnbrokers also used to put marks on the case.
> 
> I'm sure someone else will be along to add more info shortly.


Thank you for your post! I't is a shame about the damage. The glass on the front I think is plastic. I had got my magnifying glass out and managed to write some of the scratched numbers and letters:

D15518

D13187

27910

391V(Or U?)

754-255

3971

P9115

There is also two tiny scratched stars * scratched inside, any significance?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Pure conjecture of course, but some of these numbers could be interpreted as dates, starting with D 13.1.(18)87.....27.9.(19)10.....P 9.1.15....D 15.5.18.

That covers 31 years...not inconceivable, but as I said, I'm only guessing...I'm sure someone else will shoot me down in flames! :dntknw: I have no idea what the stars may refer to.

If this is right, all this happened long before the 1940's when you say it was found. Another point which leads me to think it's quite old is the fact that the watch is stem wound and pin set...ie. you turn the crown as normal to wind it, then press the little pin to the L of the crown with your nail and turn the crown to set the time.


----------



## Dom

Roger the Dodger said:


> Pure conjecture of course, but some of these numbers could be interpreted as dates, starting with D 13.1.(18)87.....27.9.(19)10.....P 9.1.15....D 15.5.18.
> 
> That covers 31 years...not inconceivable, but as I said, I'm only guessing...I'm sure someone else will shoot me down in flames! :dntknw: I have no idea what the stars may refer to.
> 
> If this is right, all this happened long before the 1940's when you say it was found. Another point which leads me to think it's quite old is the fact that the watch is stem wound and pin set...ie. you turn the crown as normal to wind it, then press the little pin to the L of the crown with your nail and turn the crown to set the time.


Roger that is actually really interesting.

I showed some pictures to a guy on a stall at an antiques fair in Belgium this year. He mentioned that it could have been from the 1880s.

Can't believe i didnt see the potential dates within the numbers I posted. Could the D be the watch repairer's name?

Quite suprised this thread has got so little attention. Moeris seem to be really hard to find information about.

I posted on another forum (no real luck there either) but somebody mentioned that I contact Tissot who bought Moeris in the 70s. I emailed and the marketing team replied with the following:

"I have been in contact with our historian and archivist at our HQ in Switzerland in regards to your query, and unfortunately they do not have the early archives or manufacturing books from â€˜Moerisâ€™ available so therefore unable to assist you further with your query.

My only suggestion would be for you to contact the major auction houses, where the specialists in watches might provide you with further insight.

Apologies again for not being able to assist you on this occasion and if I can be of any further assistance in any other matter then please donâ€™t hesitate to contact me"

Anybody any idea who I could contact? Or any other form of archives for Moeris?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Be patient, Dom...there are several members with a lot more knowledge than myself that read this section of the forum...you'll probably get more replies at the weekend when there are more members online. :thumbsup:


----------



## a6cjn

Welcome to the forum Dom, it's a nice friendly place

My google fu seems to be weak at the mo' 'cos I can't find much info on the Moeris company

However I did find this article on the restoration of a Moeris pocket watch and some info about military markings.

No help to you about your watch but I did try :angel_not:

Chris


----------



## Dom

a6cjn said:


> Welcome to the forum Dom, it's a nice friendly place
> 
> My google fu seems to be weak at the mo' 'cos I can't find much info on the Moeris company
> 
> However I did find this article on the restoration of a Moeris pocket watch and some info about military markings.
> 
> No help to you about your watch but I did try :angel_not:
> 
> Chris


I'v tried googling alot aswell, didnt stumble upon that tho so thank you! I'm guessing this watch might be reasonably rare as there seems to be so little information about it?


----------

